# HCLF, 801010, Starch Solution, Raw Til 4, Raw Vegan Anyone ?



## TeddysGirl

Hi.

I was wondering if anyone on here is following high carb low fat, 80-10-10, Starch Solution, Raw Til 4, Raw Vegan etc etc etc lifestyle ?

I've been slowly transitioning to HCLF and I'm really enjoying it. I don't weight myself so I'm not sure if I've lost any weight (I need to buy some new scales, anyone suggest any ?) but I feel so much better, more energy, less phlegm-y, my skin looks better and I am not bloated. Plus I can eat as much as I want and not worry about calorie counting !!! Yay !!!

This is what I usually eat during the day - 

Breakfast - 1/2 watermelon & 1 mango (either whole or in a smoothie)
Lunch - either the other 1/2 watermelon and some pineapple or something or white rice.
Dinner - 2 medium jacket pots (with a drizzle of olive oil) and a salad
Snacks - lots and lots of fruit or carrot sticks

And I drink loads of water during the day.

I am slowly trying to become more and more raw, starting by aiming to do 2-3 days a week fully raw. I am also doing to start training to do the colour run in Ipswich in July, I'm not very confident running outside and my treadmill is under a pile of my cousins stuff in the garage that we are keeping until she moves house on Tuesday so I should be able to get to it soon !

It is difficult because OH is really unhealthy and a meat eater (I've been vegetarian since birth and 90% vegan for the last 6 months). He drinks 2-3 cans of coke a day, has 2-3 McDonalds for lunch per week and always has crisps, popcorn, chocolate, biscuits etc in the house. But I'm proud of myself so far !

Anyone else following this type of lifestyle ? Would be nice to be able to compare what we eat in a day and get ideas for new recipes and stuff !


----------



## Carlinator

Hi there!

I've been vegan for over 5 years! Not raw though, that was too much for me, lol I'm currently trying to eat more raw fruit & veg though, having fruit smoothies with a veggie protein powder is good for a quick meal for me!

I'm glad I saw your post & hope you come back to check it; I was just about to start a vegan thread I have a sneaky feeling wouldn't get very many replies, lol!

I'm ttc and recently did an evaluation of what I am eating vs what I should be eating, and I am way under the mark. Like only eating 700 calories a day! No wonder I've been so tired!!! But that's nothing to do with the veganism, I had an eating disorder when I was younger and I guess if I'm not careful it kinda creeps back up on me!

So I'm aiming for 1800 calories approximately, and 75 grams of protein. Seems like a huge pain in the butt and a massive, massive amount of food! So it's a bit of a struggle so far. As well as cutting down on caffeine, but that's another story. 

Hope to hear from you!


----------

